# What do you think of Hummer drivers?



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

At work today, I had an argument with the boss. I said most people, when they see a Hummer on the road, instinctively make a value judgement about the person behind the wheel. He disagreed.

I won't elaborate because I don't want to bias the voting.

Where do you stand on this critical issue. Let the voting commence!


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm happy to be the first vote. I judge. And it ain't positive.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

If I had the $$$$ I would get the original Hummer.

Big, Obnoxious, Useless. But yet I want one for some strange reason.

And yes I do judge Hummer drivers. Talk about a contradiction.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

I judge. The first thing I think of: I wonder how small "it" is.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

Sometimes I think that they (usually men) have the size matters mentality and/ or are making up for lack of something when they buy one of those things(hummer),...Yes they are also a status symbol because of the initial cost and the cost to run them (gas guzzelers)... from my experience driving around them....stay out of the way...it's a control thing..or bad attitude/ road rage thing

..I also don't like Hummers because I think they are way to big to be on the roads for what they serve most people.

Although I do think that women who drive Hummers, or 4X4 trucks (Extended cab etc):love2: are very sexy....need to buy the girlfriend one...although she is sexy enough as it is!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

There is a woman in our community who drives one of these monsters. Hubby must have a lot of dough as she uses it to shop and just drive around. Never seen any kids with her but she is out every day. She drives like she owns the road, tailgates and generally pushes people out of her way as she bullies her way around.

But I don't judge her.


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

for the price of a jeep liberty, i COULD get a hummer (H3)... but alas the insurance would kill me, and in the hood i live in ( old east london ), my house would soon become a target for robbery ( and having a home studio is more than enuf worries for me


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

It's OK by me if the driver is a hummer if she/he can carry a tune.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Hummer: preferred vehicle for those who want more than their share...


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

SINC said:


> There is a woman in our community who drives one of these monsters. Hubby must have a lot of dough as she uses it to shop and just drive around. Never seen any kids with her but she is out every day. She drives like she owns the road, tailgates and generally pushes people out of her way as she bullies her way around.
> 
> But I don't judge her.


hmmm, what would i do?
i wonder if more than one flat tire at a time would send a message..........?
not that i would do something like that


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

> The first thing I think of: I wonder how small "it" is.


Obviously the Ikea dog doesn't drive one.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I'd hate to admit it... but yes, I do judge Hummer drivers, and the people who drive the huge pickup trucks. They seem totally oblivious to others on the road.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

I suppose one of the purposes of owning a hummer is to me seen and to be judged. Judged as being wealthy. Judged as being of high social status. Judged as being outgoing and fun loving.

Of course negative judgements are made too. And those are judgement the owner might encourage in a way. Because wouldn't the owner judge most people as being jealous of this vehicle and the status it conveys.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

In general, I object to the idea that people judge us by what we drive, what we wear, etc. But there comes a point where it's obvious that someone is trying to make a statement, and my interpretation of the statement made by driving a hummer is: 1) I'm an egotist, 2) I have no concern for the damage I'm doing to the planet, 3) I'm too stupid to recognize how badly I got ripped off buying this POS, and 4) I'm insecure and desperately hoping someone will notice me if I drive this egregious POS around town.

Basically, I think people who drive hummers are pathetic.

Cheers


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

Very well put bryanc! I couldnt agree with you more


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> hmmm, what would i do?
> i wonder if more than one flat tire at a time would send a message..........?
> not that i would do something like that


Thats why it has runflats and a central inflation system  

At least the original did, and for good reason. You can adjust your tire pressure for going through mud and sand etc.

I dont know about you but I have to go through sand and mud, drive over fallen trees, and through 6' deep water in order to go to walmart from my house in the 'burbs! I NEED a hummer!


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

The Hummer is just an extreme example of a general problem. When the US govt started getting serious about safety and emissions, some people were unwilling to adopt the resulting vehicles. Yuppies started driving pickups and 4 WD vehicles as cars, just like the trailer trash elements had been doing for years. Soon, "SUVs" appeared, and ordinary trucks started getting much more "car-like." The US govt could have nipped this in the bud by including trucks/SUVs etc. in the safety and emissions standards, not to mention corporate average fuel economy requirements, but the Republicans took over about that time - Dick Cheney's people aren't likely to support such measures for obvious reasons. So here we are.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

I dont know about you guys but for me... When I see a person driving an older gen. Hummer [Military style ones] It's strange... I actually feel respect for them (if thats the right word). I know that car is a serious car and I dont see them as "showing off" or anything like that... any of you have that happen?


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

I respect people who drive the new mini...well my girlfriends dad just bought one so I guess I have to respect him for that!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Oddly enough, whenever I see someone driving a smart car I now look at them as smug little bastards... with their zipping in and out of small spaces, being all fuel efficient and stuff. Pfft. Wankers.

Let's see you lug your groceries in that thing, smartypants.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I feel the same about Hummer2 drivers as I feel about Avalanche drivers, Escalade Drivers, Navigator drivers and Volvo SUV drivers....

Hummer 1 drivers are a different breed altogether...


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

And H3 drivers are beneath contempt. They have the "image" but are just buying a whored up Chevy Colorado


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

kps said:


> Hummer 1 drivers are a different breed altogether...


I agree...I must say I like that breed!


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Oddly enough, whenever I see someone driving a smart car I now look at them as smug little bastards... with their zipping in and out of small spaces, being all fuel efficient and stuff. Pfft. Wankers.
> 
> Let's see you lug your groceries in that thing, smartypants.


Actually, now that I see so many, I think they're kind of a stupid car. They pay IBM prices for that little thing when they could get a much bigger car for that price. Plus wait till they have problems, they be paying IBM mechanics prices too, I bet.

I'd rather have a Mustang. But then I don't own a car, I bus it.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Compliments of *macello* from a long time ago...


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

>


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

Thanks for the ammo, everyone. And sorry 'bout that stupid typo in the poll question.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Guess I have the oddball vote here.

I see a hummer, I don't even think about the driver--the thought I get stuck on is "Man, what an ugly car."


----------



## Luc Tremblay (Jul 5, 2005)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Oddly enough, whenever I see someone driving a smart car I now look at them as smug little bastards... with their zipping in and out of small spaces, being all fuel efficient and stuff. Pfft. Wankers.
> 
> Let's see you lug your groceries in that thing, smartypants.


Have you ever taken a look at the back of these cars? Anyway, I guess Smart owners have a) no child, so the grocery size isn't a problem b) another car for the trips to Cosco and the like.

In both ways, it seems having a Smart is a good choice.



Kosh said:


> Actually, now that I see so many, I think they're kind of a stupid car. They pay IBM prices for that little thing when they could get a much bigger car for that price. Plus wait till they have problems, they be paying IBM mechanics prices too, I bet.
> 
> I'd rather have a Mustang. But then I don't own a car, I bus it.


Aren't we on an Apple products discussion forum, a brand often seen as being too expansive relatively to the competition's products?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Luc Tremblay said:


> Have you ever taken a look at the back of these cars? Anyway, I guess Smart owners have a) no child, so the grocery size isn't a problem b) another car for the trips to Cosco and the like.
> 
> In both ways, it seems having a Smart is a good choice.


I was kidding.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

The Hummer has always fallen into the VUV (Vanity Utility Vehicle) category for me. The one I saw yesterday with all kinds of flashy crap accessories all over edged into PUV (Pimp Utility Vehicle) territory though. tptptptp


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

That Mercedez Unimog is one crazy lookin machine! I hope I see one in my lifetime!


----------



## LaurieR (Feb 9, 2006)

adagio said:


> I judge. The first thing I think of: I wonder how small "it" is.


I love this answer...and I totally agree!!!


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

This single comic sums up what I've always thought of Hummer drivers.

http://www.gocomics.com/tomthedancingbug/2006/09/16/


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Hahaha, that comic is awesome. I just emailed it around the office.

I've always wanted to print up some business cards to leave under the wiper blades of any parked Hummer or stupidly large SUV I see. Very simple, one sided, with just two words:

Compensate much?


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

>


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

Modsuperstar thats freakin hilarious! That link!! It's sad but freakin hilarious... :lmao:


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Plenty of women must be compensating for something as well....

CFRB had a call-in about a woman Hummer driver in Calgary that broke down on a major Calgary artery during rush hour blocking a lane. Apparently causing a huge backup, but no one helped her. Instead, other drivers cursed her (and her Hummer) provided gratuitous gestures and made sly comments such as " What's the matter sweety, run out of gas?"

The story made one of the local papers there, anyone from Calgary recall this?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I saw that story from Vancouver. I thought it was weird though since Albertans tend to like big cars and trucks don't they?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

dona83 said:


> I saw that story from Vancouver. I thought it was weird though since Albertans tend to like big cars and trucks don't they?


That generalization is just as bad as me proposing BC residents are all high on grass.

I drive a Suzuki Grand Vitara 4 x 4 that gets 26 mpg. It measures 15 feet in length. How long is your ride?


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

It's not the length that counts, but what you do with it


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

MasterBlaster... when I saw your dads car my jaw dropped... still trying to close it! That's an insanely BEAUTIFUL ride! How much did he invest in it over the years? I've been wanting to setup a car something like that with all the tech gadgets I could imagine in it.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

RevMatt said:


> It's not the length that counts, but what you do with it


Only a man of (the) cloth carries a tape measure.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

SkyHook said:


> So if I drive a Smart car it's compensating for, what? .


Your inability to parallel park?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

kps said:


> ...but no one helped her.


Nice. This says far more about the a$$holes who didn't help her than what the woman was driving.

I see that near 90% of the poll respondents have admitted that they judge people by what they drive. This seems pretty similar to the reaction that I get when I've got my riding gear on, with long beard, ponytail and Harley.

Thank you, ladies & gentlemen. My faith in humanity retains its status, somewhere near the gutter.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> This seems pretty similar to the reaction that I get when I've got my riding gear on, with long beard, ponytail and Harley.


In spite of your attempt to intimidate me that first night we met at the R & C, I saw through your charade and judged you as a great guy!


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

MasterBlaster said:


> My father is very gifted with his hands and designing and building things. It comes naturally to him. If you have to ask the price, you probably can't afford it. This camperized Unimog costs more than most peoples homes.


My motorbike mechanical told me about such a Unimog a few months ago. He saw it off-road once in the Fraser Valley area. I can't imagine there is anything else like it, so that's probably the one he saw.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

I installed the Hummer drivers, but they didn't work  -- all the songs in iTunes still insist on singing the words... maybe the drivers aren't 10.4 compatible.

Hmmm.


----------



## Orion (Apr 16, 2004)

When I first saw the Hummer (original) I was impressed with it as a vehicle. When I saw it driving in 1.5 lanes on Granville I was worried. When I saw people parking it across three parking spaces at the mall I began to understand. The vehicle is great for what it was intended to be. It is completely useless in urban areas where off-roading is limited to jumping the curbs and islands when misjudging a turn and managing to intimidate people driving anything smaller than a truck.

My judgements are ased on the people I've seen driving these things. I'm not terribly fond of people who drive trucks (pickups and the like, not delivery vehicles) since the vast majority I've seen have probably only seen mud when their owners' children finish soccer practice.

I'll skip the environmental thing as it's been covered only a billion times before.

If you have to haul dirt / lumber / etc. or go off-roading into the bush for hunting or whatever then by all means get the vehicle you want and need. If you then drive it around town because you don't want another car just, fine. Have a family and need a vehicle that can take them all; great. More power to you.

I take issue with the people who choose to drive something big and gas-guzzling simply because of some sense of prestige. Thanks. Thank you for making the roads a more dangerous place because of your vanity. Invariably the people making themseves noticed are the ones who can't manage the size of the vehicle. And, yes, that includes the ones driving the sub-compacts and zipping in and out of every little space just to get where they're going 0.5 seconds sooner.

[sigh]

Maybe I just want to be able to get to and from work one day without someone driving up my muffler -_-;;

Peace.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

FeXL said:


> I see that near 90% of the poll respondents have admitted that they judge people by what they drive. This seems pretty similar to the reaction that I get when I've got my riding gear on, with long beard, ponytail and Harley.
> 
> Thank you, ladies & gentlemen. My faith in humanity retains its status, somewhere near the gutter.


No, 90% of people say they judge HUMMER DRIVERS by what they drive. To extrapolate it further than that is adding the spin you want to see to the data.

On the other hand, I doubt there are many people in this world who can honestly say that they don't make judgements based on appearance, since we are biologically inclined to do so. The relevant question is how one ACTS based on those initial judgements.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

RevMatt said:


> To extrapolate it further than that is adding the spin you want to see to the data.


So, all these respondents are saying that they don't judge on appearances, except for that single moment in their day when that godforsaken Hummer crosses their line of sight, their pulse rises, their hands grip the steering wheel tightly, their breathing rate increases along with their blood pressure and their bloodshot eyes trace the trajectory of said truck across the horizon and suddenly that individual driving the Hummer is a rotten dirtbag SOB because of what he/she/it is driving? And, after the Hummer disappears around the corner, the observer takes a deep breath and immediately becomes a rational, non-judgemental human being again? 

OK, I'll buy that. Thousands wouldn't, but I will. Matter of fact, I'll take two steaming helpings, just 'cause it's Thanksgiving. Extra gravy, please?



RevMatt said:


> The relevant question is how one ACTS based on those initial judgements.


Like, say, for instance, not bothering to help someone broke down in traffic and offering encouraging statements about running out of gas? Seems her results pretty much echo what is indicated by the poll.

With all respect due, RevMatt, such an extrapolation is hardly a leap of faith. Take it from someone who experiences prejudice nearly every time I climb on my motorcycle.

Don't know much about biology, but when I grew up I was taught you didn't judge anyone by their looks. Or what they drove, wore, ate, lived in, whatever. And, if someone needed a hand, you helped out when you could. Same thing is passed to my children every day.

Purdy basic philosophy, really. Too bad more folk won't relate.

Hope none of them ever break down and need assistance. Gawd help 'em if a Chevy hater comes along.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

FeXL said:


> So, all these respondents are saying that they don't judge on appearances, except for that single moment in their day when that godforsaken Hummer crosses their line of sight, their pulse rises, their hands grip the steering wheel tightly, their breathing rate increases along with their blood pressure and their bloodshot eyes trace the trajectory of said truck across the horizon and suddenly that individual driving the Hummer is a rotten dirtbag SOB because of what he/she/it is driving? And, after the Hummer disappears around the corner, the observer takes a deep breath and immediately becomes a rational, non-judgemental human being again?
> 
> OK, I'll buy that. Thousands wouldn't, but I will. Matter of fact, I'll take two steaming helpings, just 'cause it's Thanksgiving. Extra gravy, please?


Well, firstly you are presuming that the judgement about the Hummer driver isn't rational, when several people here have demonstrated some aspects that clearly are rational. Maybe not the penis-size thing, but there is no denying that Hummers in the city are dangerous and wasteful.

But you are right, of course, that if a person judges on appearances in one time and place, then they likely do in others. And I have already acknowledged that.



FeXL said:


> Like, say, for instance, not bothering to help someone broke down in traffic and offering encouraging statements about running out of gas? Seems her results pretty much echo what is indicated by the poll.


Yup, that was a disgusting behaviour, and that kind of thing is exactly what I am talking about. That woman chose to drive a vehicle that is wasteful of money and gas, destructive of the environment, and so large as to make driving unsafe for everyone around her, but she still deserves to be helped when she is in need.



FeXL said:


> With all respect due, RevMatt, such an extrapolation is hardly a leap of faith. Take it from someone who experiences prejudice nearly every time I climb on my motorcycle.


I have a brother who looks like your description, and I while I don't stand out on the street, I certainly do in my line of work (it's all about context, after all). I am well aware that many people are unable to overcome that basic human reaction, and, as a result, behave badly. But for you to assume that that is universally true is an over-generalisation on your part. You are, in essence, doing the same thing when you assume that all people who have a certain initial reaction will then go on to do certain things.



FeXL said:


> Don't know much about biology, but when I grew up I was taught you didn't judge anyone by their looks. Or what they drove, wore, ate, lived in, whatever. And, if someone needed a hand, you helped out when you could. Same thing is passed to my children every day.
> 
> Purdy basic philosophy, really. Too bad more folk won't relate.


If what you were taught is that such judgements can be completely surpressed, then someone lied to you. We can, and we must, learn to recognise when we are making such a judgement, and to not allow that to affect our actions. The more often we do so, the easier it gets, until it becomes almost automatic. But get drunk or over tired and back it comes again 

Seriously, we're not that far apart in what we are saying here. It may even be a question of language semantics here. It's the old saying, don't judge a book by it's cover. The thing is, I can't stop myself completely from looking at a cover and thinking "this is a good book", or, "I bet this is crap." But I have learned to ignore that and read the book no matter what. I really don't think that human interactions are any different.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

FeXL said:


> So, all these respondents are saying that they don't judge on appearances, except for that single moment in their day when that godforsaken Hummer crosses their line of sight, their pulse rises, their hands grip the steering wheel tightly, their breathing rate increases along with their blood pressure and their bloodshot eyes trace the trajectory of said truck across the horizon and suddenly that individual driving the Hummer is a rotten dirtbag SOB because of what he/she/it is driving? And, after the Hummer disappears around the corner, the observer takes a deep breath and immediately becomes a rational, non-judgemental human being again?
> 
> OK, I'll buy that. Thousands wouldn't, but I will. Matter of fact, I'll take two steaming helpings, just 'cause it's Thanksgiving. Extra gravy, please?
> 
> ...


where in the Charter does it say 'thou shalt not discriminate on the basis of vehicle ownership'?


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

>


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

FeXL said:


> I see that near 90% of the poll respondents have admitted that they judge people by what they drive. This seems pretty similar to the reaction that I get when I've got my riding gear on, with long beard, ponytail and Harley.
> 
> Thank you, ladies & gentlemen. My faith in humanity retains its status, somewhere near the gutter.


There isn't a whole lot that we do as a whole that isn't based on aesthetics in one form or another. We're talking about vehicles, not necessarily people. As far as I know Hummer owners don't fit into one particular group as far as looks go.

And maybe the reactions you get are when you rev your hog in a residential area with enough gusto to wake the dead. 

But isn't that why you ride a Harley--image? The same reason why you wear leather chaps and a beard and ponytail? And come on... tell me you don't look at the other guys with the foreign-made motorcycles or crotch-rockets and get a little smirk on your face. beejacon


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

rondini said:


> And H3 drivers are beneath contempt. They have the "image" but are just buying a whored up Chevy Colorado


Isnt a chevy colorado a reasonably conservative small pickup?


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

I saw you, hug your purse closer to you in the grocery store line. But, you didn't see me, put an extra $10.00 in the collection plate last Sunday.

I saw you, pull your child closer when we passed each other on thesidewalk.
But, you didn't see me, playing Santa at the local mall.

I saw you, change your mind about going into the restaurant.
But, you didn't see me, attending a meeting to raise more money for the hurricane relief.

I saw you, roll up your window and shake your head when I drove by.
But, you didn't see me, driving behind you when you flicked your cigarette butt out the car window.

I saw you, frown at me when I smiled at your children.
But, you didn't see me, when I took time off from work to run toys to the homeless.

I saw you, stare at my long hair.
But, you didn't see me, and my friends cut ten inches off for Locks of Love.

I saw you, roll your eyes at our leather coats and gloves.
But, you didn't see me, and my brothers donate our old coats and gloves to those that had none.

I saw you, look in fright at my tattoos.
But, you didn't see me, cry as my children where born and have their name written over and in my heart.

I saw you, change lanes while rushing off to go somewhere.
But, you didn't see me, going home to be with my family.

I saw you, complain about how loud and noisy our bikes can be.
But, you didn't see me, when you were changing the CD and drifted into my lane.

I saw you, yelling at your kids in the car.
But, you didn't see me, pat my child's hands, knowing he was safe behind me.

I saw you, reading the newspaper or map as you drove down the road.
But, you didn't see me, squeeze my wife's leg when she told me to take the next turn.

I saw you, race down the road in the rain.
But, you didn't see me, get soaked to the skin so my son could have the car to go on his date.

I saw you, run the yellow light just to save a few minutes of time.
But, you didn't see me, trying to turn right.

I saw you, cut me off because you needed to be in the lane I was in.
But, you didn't see me, leave the road.

I saw you, waiting impatiently for my friends to pass.
But, you didn't see me.
I wasn't there.

I saw you, go home to your family.
But, you didn't see me.
Because, I died that day you cut me off.

I was just a biker,.....
A person with friends and a family.
But, you didn't see me.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Vandave--you ever been to Montréal?


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Vandave--you ever been to Montréal?


Twice, why do you ask?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Vandave said:


> Twice, why do you ask?


Your previous post is nice and all but let's face it, people who look like bikers have lot of baggage to contend with; It's no wonder why some people are reluctant to make nice with those who "look" like a member of Hells Angels.

I've even been subjected to it in the past and I don't even ride. You don't see too much of it today with the younger generation, but for some... as soon as you have long hair, scruff and a leather jacket--there's a stigma attached to that costume.

You're a completely different type of person in their eyes.

That aside, there are a lot of bad motorcyclists out there as well--as many as there are bad automobile drivers. A week doesn't go by that my neighbor down the street starts up his Harley and revs it ad nauseam or his buddy across the street doing a wheelie down the main strip with his Katana. I don't think a day goes by where someone on a motorcycle doesn't do the ubiquitous double-rev as they cruise down the street at any time of the day, or the hot-dogger who zig-zags through morning traffic trying to beat the lights as everyone makes their way to work.

Let's just say I'm not a fan of romanticizing the plight of the beleaguered motorcyclist. XX)


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I saw something funny today, a Smart Car security car, it looked like a Smart Car police car with the lights on top. I guess it saves money on the patrolling.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

Vandave said:


> I saw you, hug your purse closer to you in the grocery store line. But, you didn't see me, put an extra $10.00 in the collection plate last Sunday.
> 
> I saw you, pull your child closer when we passed each other on thesidewalk.
> But, you didn't see me, playing Santa at the local mall.
> ...



thats true, and very sad of the human race..people judge and never look at thier own faults....thanks for sharing...


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Your previous post is nice and all but let's face it, people who look like bikers have lot of baggage to contend with; It's no wonder why some people are reluctant to make nice with those who "look" like a member of Hells Angels.
> 
> I've even been subjected to it in the past and I don't even ride. You don't see too much of it today with the younger generation, but for some... as soon as you have long hair, scruff and a leather jacket--there's a stigma attached to that costume.


I am surprised to hear what you are saying. Basically, you think it is right to pre-judge people based on what they wear. Imagine if we pre-judged all Islamic people because a small percentage are extremists. Imagine if we pre-judged all people who wear suits because of white collar criminals or lying politicians. Outlaw bikers are 1% of the total motorbike population, self admittedly. Does that really justify a prejudice against everybody else?



« MannyP Design » said:


> That aside, there are a lot of bad motorcyclists out there as well--as many as there are bad automobile drivers. A week doesn't go by that my neighbor down the street starts up his Harley and revs it ad nauseam or his buddy across the street doing a wheelie down the main strip with his Katana. I don't think a day goes by where someone on a motorcycle doesn't do the ubiquitous double-rev as they cruise down the street at any time of the day, or the hot-dogger who zig-zags through morning traffic trying to beat the lights as everyone makes their way to work.
> 
> Let's just say I'm not a fan of romanticizing the plight of the beleaguered motorcyclist. XX)


I don't agree with loud pipes. There is no need for it and I can't help that those riders are over compensating for a lack of something else.

Are you sure it is a Katana? That's a pretty hard bike to wheelie. beejacon 

Go to Paris and other European cities and see how much zig-zagging the bikes do there. It works and it is a very efficient way of reducing traffic congestion. I think we need to allow lane splitting in Canada.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Vandave said:


> I am surprised to hear what you are saying. Basically, you think it is right to pre-judge people based on what they wear. Imagine if we pre-judged all Islamic people because a small percentage are extremists. Imagine if we pre-judged all people who wear suits because of white collar criminals or lying politicians. Outlaw bikers are 1% of the total motorbike population, self admittedly. Does that really justify a prejudice against everybody else?


No, Dave, I'm not saying it's right--I'm saying that's what the reality is for some people, unfortunately. Sadly enough, some people have difficultly looking past image and never go beyond that to see the true person underneath.

Heck, when I was in highschool I found it difficult for some people to relax and get past the fact that I had a leather jacket and long hair. Those were the days! :lmao: 



> I don't agree with loud pipes. There is no need for it and I can't help that those riders are over compensating for a lack of something else.
> 
> Are you sure it is a Katana? That's a pretty hard bike to wheelie. beejacon
> 
> Go to Paris and other European cities and see how much zig-zagging the bikes do there. It works and it is a very efficient way of reducing traffic congestion. I think we need to allow lane splitting in Canada.


You wouldn't know it was hard to do by the amount of time he spends on one wheel. There was an incident near Gatineau Park a year or so ago where another guy trashed his bike trying to show off. I'm sure that must have been a sight for the tourists trying to take in the scenery. 

Now the kids down the street have one of those pocket rockets... It's only a matter of time before a bus hits one, I think.


----------

